# Prix de revente iPhone 7



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Si je passe de l'iPhone 7 à l'iPhone XS, je revendrais le premier.

Connaissez-vous un site avec une estimation des prix de vente de modèles d'occasion ?

Sinon, à combien pourrais-je vendre un iPhone 7 128Go acheté en 2016 toujours en très bon état (pas de rayure) et avec tous ses accessoires (boite et factures inclus) ?
Vu les annonces sur leboncoin, j'ai l'impression que ça va être difficile de le revendre 250-300€ ...

Sur le site d'apple, en théorie la reprise est de 185€ ...

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Les Numeriques te donnent leur méthodologie de calcul et une estimation de prix de vente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2018)

Merci


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2018)

C'est de toute façon la loi de l'offre et de la demande !
Mac2Sell a toujours été un indicateur (certes haut, duquel il fallait souvent retrancher 20%): http://www.mac2sell.net/

L'avantage est qu'Apple a toujours ce smartphone au catalogue, et il coûte la bagatelle de 639€ neuf!
Tu peux commencer à changer la batterie (programme d'échange à 29€ en Apple Store jusqu'au 31/12). S'il est nickel, c'est donc l'absence de garantie qui fera la différence de prix avec un neuf.

De manière générale je remarque que les iPhone sont surévalués en occase : il est loin le temps où ils se revendaient à prix d'or.
En 2016, j'ai déchanté quand j'ai vendu mon 6 Plus qui avait 2 ans (à un prix pourtant le plus bas de ce que leboncoincoin affichait dans mon département !), et l'an dernier je n'ai tout simplement pas trouvé preneur pour mon 7 Plus qui avait 1 an (j'ai donc décidé de le garder, ce qui va sans doute à nouveau se passer).


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Mac2Sell a toujours été un indicateur (certes haut, duquel il fallait souvent retrancher 20%): http://www.mac2sell.net/


en l'occurence, Mac2Sell est complètement à la ramasse en proposant un iPhone d'occasion plus cher qu'un neuf 
http://www.mac2sell.net/permalink/?id=7117168e7548c1a6d56f5a67f2efae27


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2018)

Oui j'ai vu, au temps pour moi.
Même pour les Mac, ils semblent aux fraises, ça n'a plus l'air à jour: il n'y a par exemple pas de MacBook 12", machine pourtant sortie en 2015...


----------



## Zico9835 (22 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

C’est en effet compliqué de te donner un tarif, le marché bouge en permanence, j’ai fait des demandes de rachat via plusieurs site et en l’espace de 2 mois mon iphone 7 avait perdu 60€ de valeur! Donc le conseil que je peux te donner est que si tu souhaite le vendre fais le maintenant! C’est toujours le meilleur moment! Pour les sites de rachats, il y a backmarket (Leader), Rebuy ou encore Compo Phone

En te souhaitant bon courage


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)

Pour un iPhone X j'arrive a 650€ , je trouve le tarif assez bas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Avril 2019)

Zico9835 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C’est en effet compliqué de te donner un tarif, le marché bouge en permanence, j’ai fait des demandes de rachat via plusieurs site et en l’espace de 2 mois mon iphone 7 avait perdu 60€ de valeur! Donc le conseil que je peux te donner est que si tu souhaite le vendre fais le maintenant! C’est toujours le meilleur moment! Pour les sites de rachats, il y a backmarket (Leader), Rebuy ou encore Compo Phone
> 
> En te souhaitant bon courage



Plus de 6 mois après un conseil : « revends le maintenant »
Il est revendu depuis un moment


----------

